# anthurium seeds



## likespaphs (Jul 3, 2006)

so, i've got what i think is an anthurium pedatoradiatum and the seeds seem to have ripened. anyone know how to germinate them?


----------



## Marco (Jul 3, 2006)

yup...send em to a lab oke:


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 3, 2006)

okay, then, what lab? oke:


----------



## Kyle (Jul 3, 2006)

You should be able to germinate them on moist peat moss. They arn't like orchids, they don't need a lab.

Kyle


----------



## Marco (Jul 3, 2006)

likespaphs said:


> okay, then, what lab? oke:



Got me there. I thought it was an orchid genera. I did a search on it and it wasn't.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 3, 2006)

thanks. i shall try that.


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 14, 2006)

the seeds finally ripened so i planted a bunch in several different potting mixes as well as on straight peat moss, some on top of the media, some slightly buried.
a couple had already started to germinate, so they've got their own pots.
depending on how well these do, i may have many plants to trade....
a couple photos, sorry they ain't so great....

blurry inflorescence
 



not terribly blurry plant.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Aug 14, 2006)

Please let me know how they turn out, I'd be very interested in growing one! Beautiful plant!

Jon
________
Double eagle airsoft shotgun 385 fps


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 21, 2006)

several of the seeds seem to be germinating!...
they grow so slowly, though...


----------



## Heather (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey, I missed those photos. Neat-o! 
Congrats on your babies.


----------

